# New York City Subs



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Looking for subs for possible storm Sunday Night - Monday (1-2 Feb 2015). Call Dave 917-420-3804


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

What happened to them from last week major blizzard?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Wait, NYC had major one?


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

1- Truck down
2 - Planned Vacations in FLA
1 - No Show

And I always hire extra. Always look for good people - just have to wade through the swamp first! Looking for some who like to let their word and reputation guide them. As you know - that is sometimes hard to find these days!


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

1olddogtwo;1944959 said:


> Wait, NYC had major one?


They have "MajorDave!" haha Now, were all in trouble! LOL. All the snow went out East - over 2 feet out there. Went out and did some driveways. A good fall, but nothing like Buffalo!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

MajorDave;1944962 said:


> 1- Truck down
> 2 - Planned Vacations in FLA
> 1 - No Show
> 
> And I always hire extra. Always look for good people - just have to wade through the swamp first! Looking for some who like to let their word and reputation guide them. As you know - that is sometimes hard to find these days!


Best of luck, I just got done teaching the old lady on how to run a skid. It was either her or the newfie.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Hahaha - my new would slime the controls and then crash!


----------



## gassux (May 30, 2010)

I spread the word to a couple friends and I have a guy with a larger company that could maybe help you out in a jam. Sucks i have to sit yet another season out. Keep us updated


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Give me a call my number is at the top of the thread.


----------



## danknight163 (Nov 19, 2007)

dave where you from in nyc i am queens based


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Queens also...


----------



## gassux (May 30, 2010)

8" for the east end tonite, we'll see what happens


----------



## tooch420 (Dec 17, 2011)

gassux;1958015 said:


> 8" for the east end tonite, we'll see what happens


WOW, not even close...lol


----------

